# Presidential Inauguration...



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

Moderator, I hope you allow this. This is not intended to be a political post. I am just wondering, since there seems to be a world wide interest in this Inauguration, and there are people here from all over the world, how many are watching the Inauguration of the 44th President of the United States? 
I am, of course I'm in the USA.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I did watch some glimpse during my lunch break but could not watch it properly due to work.

How is it going anyway? I heard there are 2million people there to witness this historical moment.

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oooo OOooo you can watch it online on www.bbc.co.uk 

Regards


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I might turn on the tv later... i didn't vote for him... but he is the president..


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I, personally, (well, and all my family) are not watching it because we can't stand Obama and don't support him.


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't want this to be political, I don't care who anyone voted for. 
I was just wondering who, around the world, IS watching this historical moment.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I am going to watch it once I get out of classes.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I am listening with Rush Limbaugh hehe


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I just love his voice and wish I had one like his. So Roman General like! hahaha 

Anyhow I missed most of it due to work but I'll watch it when I get back.

_...and yes it's regardless of who voted who, the original poster did mention that who is watching it and Not who cares or not about him being president._

Regards


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Watching now!!  Great speakers so far... Aretha Franklin sang the anthem...classy.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not going to watch it, I have never watched any of the other inaugurations either.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasnt being political... I was just commenting that I didn't vote for him... I said nothing argumentative. I even said I might turn on my tv because he IS our president... but I didn't...


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I watched part of it!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

I didn't watch either.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I was coming home for some of it but we were in time to see Obama get to the platform and we watched from then on  We switched from the BBC to Sky because the BBC were talking over Yo Yo Ma's performance, which is wrong on _so many_ levels.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I live in Canada and I definitely watched it, and more than that, I was proud. I was proud of America for making the right choice. It is a huge day for America and the entire world. Even if you didn't vote for him, he is still your president now and you should be proud.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not old enough to vote but my family and i support him. I stayed home from school to watch it and i think that we have some very positive change coming!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

To everyone who watched - we witnessed history!! This is going to be in the books someday!!

I am so happy to see Obama at the helm, and I am very excited to see what changes he will make, and see how he deals with the challenges left in the wake of the former (yay!) president. 

I am in Canada, and I know that Rich did not have university classes today because his profs took an Obama day. It's a huge deal even around me neck of the woods!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

juju and JDI I completely agree with you guys! There is great change coming and I am so happy for Obama. This is history.. It will be in the books.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I actually walked away from the computer and sat down with my son and we watched the whole thing. It was just amazing to see how many people were there and to witness history!!!

It was not that long ago when my parents didn't drink out of the same drinking fountain that a black man did. As a matter of fact, just to give some perspective, my dad graduated in 1965. He's only 64 now and he happened to show up here at my house and the 3 generations of my family watched it together. 

I think it was Grand as it should be. I felt like we were ushering in a new era for the United States and I feel that we are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't vote for him and didn't watch it. i am afeared of the changes he will make. i am oppossed to socialism. But, he is still the President still, and for the next for is our leader.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I did not vote for him either and I don't support a lot of the things he plans to do. BUT I did watch the Inauguration. It was most definitely a historic moment for our country and I was not going to miss it for the world. I don't support his politics but I do cheer for the fact that our country has progressed to the point where an African American has became the president. He's our president, so I respect him as the leader of our country and I'm praying for him to make the right choices. We're in his hands now, we better be praying for him .

Jubilee


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

All day today in school (well, except in 1st pd; we had exams) we watched it.  I'm so happy! I am lucky I got to watch it, because I didn't think I was gonna.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Nope, didn't watch it...


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

historical or not, he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I just don't understand all of the hype about this. What matters is if he is going to do a good job as president, not the color of his skin. Did anybody make a big deal about any of the other presidents? No. There is so much media coverage on this, but really, what is this message sending out? That the past presidents weren't as important or historical? Not trying to rain on anybody's parade, but it should matter more if he is qualified, rather than him being african american (and only half at that). Again, not trying to offend anybody, but just expressing my viewpoint.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I was watching until I had to go on a hay run and then I listened to it on the radio!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

guys, don't try and get political, just post if you watched or not  
Start another thread if you want to talk about it otherwise.


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I watched it! 

I work at a school and we turned it on.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I did not watch it. I was in class all day.


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about going off the subject...to answer your question, no I did not watch it.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I watched it on MSN.com lol. They have the whole thing on there. Hes a very well spoken man and I really liked his speech.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I watched it at school, and some of the parade later on.
Go Obama!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It would be really hard to post a topic such as this and not expect people to want to share their political views. Especially if they would like to expand on why they did or did not watch the event. Please allow people to post their responses, that does not mean it has to turn into a debate, however if the OP only wanted a YES or NO answer, then a poll would have been a better way to ask the question.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry, I just thought comments like "He didn't deserve it" don't belong on here.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

PalominoStarsky said:


> I just don't understand all of the hype about this. What matters is if he is going to do a good job as president, not the color of his skin. Did anybody make a big deal about any of the other presidents? No. There is so much media coverage on this, but really, what is this message sending out? That the past presidents weren't as important or historical? Not trying to rain on anybody's parade, but it should matter more if he is qualified, rather than him being african american (and only half at that). Again, not trying to offend anybody, but just expressing my viewpoint.


What you must understand is he was elected through the media and through propaganda. Unfortunately, that means the media has his balls in their hands. People will follow the media, propaganda used correctly (like it has) will make a person argue until they are blue in the face on something or someone they have no clue about. The best part of this is, like I was saying... The media made him, they will break him as well. 

To answer the question, no I didn't watch it, I was too busy making money. (it's a republican thing.)
lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree it does not have to be a debate, which, you are smart in assuming that is what that type of comment will probably spark. 

Politics are always touchie subjects... I personally am not a politically savvy person.... I have opinions but not enough actual politcal knowledge to back up my views.....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I skipped Entrepreneurship to watch it. We didn't even tell the teacher. No one even cared. Lol, it was funny


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I think world has changed, where you call it as "media hype" that is the source of marketing yourself. Where in previous generations people use to bring out rallies and use to give speeches outside, these days the same is happening, only the ways have been changed.

Some may say he has been picked up by media, well there was equal and fair chance when he was fighting against Hilary Clinton. Why didn't she win? If she would have been elected I am sure, it would have been a historical moment too.
Additionally McCain had the same and equal opportunity to use media. It's not about the media, it's about playing your cards right and in my opinion McCain did not played it well.

Obama's victory reminds me of Martin Luther king words
_"__I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."
_
America has chosen and judged a person by his character.

Saying one does not deserve something is quite harsh. If someone calls you that you don't deserve to be there where you are at the moment, how would it feel? I think A man gets what he deserve in this world and hereafter. That is why you might have been chosen in your area of field.

I think before this place gets "political battlefield" we should end it here.

Many thanks

Regards


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Doh! President Obama retakes his oath - Times Online

*No comment needed*


Anyone count how many times Obama said "ahh" or "ummm" during his speeches?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Moxie said:


> Doh! President Obama retakes his oath - Times Online
> 
> *No comment needed*
> 
> ...


Oh no! He's human! 
And here I was thinking we were electing a super hero who was going to solve everything overnight! 

-sigh-


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Interestingly, speakers who speak more naturally, using breaking sounds like um, er and ah, are easier to listen to and their audience retains their words better.

We had to read the abstract for the study about it in debate training.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Claire is there any kind of "training" left which you didn't try?  hahaha just kidding 

Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't worry Spastic we're getting to Mars, we couldn't find anything on Moon. Lets hope for the Mars.

One day super hero will come 

Regards


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

But then there will be a super villan!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

haha, and then Spider man will come to the rescue! or Batman? 

Regards


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Batman for sure. 
Only the best.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

hahaha!! 

for me it should be a batwoman!  you can have batman 

Regards


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

You're not a DC are you, Jehanzeb? -boos, hisses, is a Marvel-


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*steals Batman away into the night!*
Muahahha. Batman.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Claire what's DC? the only DC I know are DC volts in the voltage meter. 

Spastic can you give me batwoman number please? I want to take batwoman for lunch 

Regards


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

DC Comics! Heathen.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

-is truly shocked-

I am not referring to direct current, the US capital city, or 600 in Roman numerals. I refer to DC Comics, who created Batman, Superman and so on. I myself prefer Marvel Comics, the creators of Spiderman, X-Men, Iron Man, the Fantastic Four, etc.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I prefer marvel comics... arent they the creaters of Captain America?

Claer, Is that raelly true? The thing about the usage of words like Um, Er, and Uh? Cus that drives me insane listening to someone that speaks liket hat... I find myself counting the amount of times they said "um" or "you know" rather then actually hearing what they say...

very interesting....


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

It's true! Because it's more natural intonation, it sticks in your long-term memory much better, according to the study.

If the ums and ers are distracting - i.e. if they're really stumbling over their words and broken in their speech - they aren't beneficial. But if someone is speaking naturally instead of reciting an essay word-perfect, it is far nicer to listen to and easier to remember. The ums and ers are actually very common when just chatting, and we are normally far more disjointed and broken in our words than we realise. These speech-fillers are a way of giving your brain time to process the act of speech.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh those DC etc. I don't have any idea who made them but all I know is that since my childhood I have been watching them 

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I watched partly. I had to watch whole the thing but I forgot and it vexs me.

I've nothing else to say but if you don't like Obama, lets change! I would always take a politician like him and I'm sure you liked some politicians that we have over here :wink:.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I was very proud of our nation, and of Obama! 

Hail to the Chief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh I thought we were hailing batman and batwoman? 

Hey Spastic got her Batman what about me? Who wants to be my batwoman? hahaha 

_searches for the batwoman....._

Regards


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I would have liked to see it but it was at 4 in the morning here.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I didnt watch it because I was at work. But if I had time I would have, this was my first year voting (a historical year for me too!! 
 ) and I did vote for Obama for my own reasons. :wink: it was a difficult choice. 



My superheros are Power Rangers, Scooby-Doo and Teenage Ninja Turtles lol do they count?:lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love power rangers and scooby doo!


----------

